# Comment effacer tout le contenu d'une time capsule ?



## pistache18 (13 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir, 


J'utilise une Time Capsule comme disque dur.

Je souhaite la revendre et effacer tout son contenu.

Pour ce faire, j'ouvre "utilitaire disque", mais la Time Capsule n'est pas dans la liste.

Que dois je faire pour effacer tous son contenu ?

merci.

Olivier


----------



## drs (13 Juin 2011)

il faut utiliser l'utilitaire airport dans Applications>Utilitaires.
Une fois là, tu cliques sur Disques, puis sur effacer (voir capture).


----------



## Potimarron (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je reprends ce sujet car j'ai bien le même souhait ; effacer le contenu de TC (250 Gi)

Je suis bien sur l'utilitaire AirPort et j'ai lancé l'effacement avec le 2e niveau de sécu. La TC n'est plus connectée à la free box. Elle est à présent à coté du Mac pour la relier à celui-ci en ethernet.

Malgré cette manip, c'est incroyablement long voire trop long ??? Même l'oreille sur la TC je n'entends rien ... En 2 heures la barre de progression fait à peine 1mm. J'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est mort, que ça n'ira pas plus loin. 
Quelque chose me dit que j'ai fait une mauvaise manip. quelque part ... Mais où et quand ? 

Avez vous une idée ? 

Merci


----------



## storme (20 Décembre 2011)

Non, avec un effacement sécurisé de niveau 2, cela peut prendre plusieurs heures


----------



## nuunki (20 Décembre 2011)

Sinon tu as toujours la méthode dossier par dossier...
Long mais efficace. Tu vois où tu en es. Ce qui reste et ce qui n'est plus.


----------



## Potimarron (20 Décembre 2011)

Bon, une chose est sûre au moins, c'est qu'il y a bel et bien un hic comme je le pressentais.

Après (+-) 6h00 la barre de progression en bleu n'a pas bougé d'un poil. Il y a bien quelque chose qui cloche quelque part. J'arrête 

(edit) 1 heure + tard ...

*Et bien ça c'est fort alors*  Finalement l'effacement c'est bien déroulé. Apparemment seule la barre de progression avait un hic. 
Le Finder m'indique que la TC est vide. Maintenant ma nouvelle sauvegarde est en route et là aussi TM m'indique : Disponible : 3 To sur 3To


----------

